# un clope / une clope



## tie-break

Bonsoir,
le TLF considère ce nom masculin. Moi je ne le connessais qu' au féminin: Je fume une clope (je fume une cigarette).
Le TLF parle aussi de clope comme synonime de mégot de cigare ou de cigarette.
Il y aurait quatre façon de le dire:
1 je fume une clope
2 je fume un clope
3 je fume une clop
4 je fume un clop

Enfin c'est quoi ce (cette) clope (clop?), un mégot ou une cigarette entière? 
Merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Le premier sens argotique de *clope* était _un mégot_, et le mot était masculin.

Puis il est devenu synonyme de _cigarette_... et est passé féminin ! 

Aujourd'hui, on l'utilise presque exclusivement au féminin dans son sens de _cigarette_.


----------



## tie-break

Merci Agnès.
Et entre clope et clop quelle différence y-a-t-il?


----------



## Agnès E.

Un _e_. 

Je pense que l'orthographe la plus communément admise est : une clope.


----------



## tie-break

Merci, c'est celle que j'ai toujours entendue et employée!
Mais parfois le TLF au lieu de nous aider (nous=pauvres non natifs  ), il nous embrouille davantage.


----------



## Agnès E.

Il ne faut jamais oublier que le TLF est un dictionnaire non mis à jour depuis plusieurs décennies. Il n'est donc valable que pour les usages hors langage à la mode, familier ou argotique - là, il est complètement dépassé ! 

Il est en revanche extraordinaire pour tout ce qui est français "standard", littéraire ou peu usité dans la langue quotidienne.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Question existentielle (d'après dîner) : vous dites *un *clope, ou *une* clope ?...
(Je ne parle pas de l'avis du TLF ou de Greueuvisse, mais de votre premier mouvement...!)


----------



## DearPrudence

Premier mouvement du fond de mes tripes : "*une clope*" (comme "une cigarette").
Je n'ai jamais entendu "un clope" 

(réponse de Basse-Normande (non fumeuse mais dont toute la famille fume) si ça aide  (Ça, c'est cool comme question, il n'y a même pas à aller faire de recherches : j'aime !))


----------



## Nanon

Mon premier mouvement : non merci, je ne fume pas .
Mais c'est une bonne question car, plus sérieusement, j'ai entendu les deux et je me suis fait reprendre une fois par un tenant du masculin (ah, et quand j'y repense : un Bas-Normand, d'ailleurs !...)


----------



## Moon Palace

j'ajoute MA clope dans le cendrier...


----------



## lilouxrs

je pense que les "seniors" diront (ne vous vexez pas!) UN clope (c'est ce que dit mon père) et que les "jeunes" diront UNE clope (c'est que je dis).

ah le fossé des générations...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

lilouxrs said:


> je pense que les "seniors" diront (ne vous vexez pas!) UN clope (c'est ce que dit mon père) et que les "jeunes" diront UNE clope (c'est que je dis).
> 
> ah le fossé des générations...


Intéressant, parce que moi (homme comme le père en question) je dis "*un* clope", et que jusqu'à présent la gent féminine (toujours jeune donc) dirait "*une* clope"...


----------



## Moon Palace

Encore un abus de sexisme...  ou de jeunisme.. 
Et si tout simplement le choix de dire 'une clope' était lié à l'association à 'une cigarette'?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour 

Moi, je dis une clope, enfin, je le dis pas souvent, mais je l'entends !  et je dirais que c'est du registre familier mais qu'un clope se dit également en argot, pour un mégot.

Et j'ai le sentiment qu'on en a déjà discuté, ici... 

[*note de la modération* : lien enlevé, nous avons fusionné les deux fils, merci !  ]


----------



## DearPrudence

JeanDeSponde said:


> Intéressant, parce que moi (homme comme le père en question) je dis "*un* clope", et que jusqu'à présent la gent féminine (toujours jeune donc) dirait "*une* clope"...


Bon, bah, réponse d'un Bas-Normand de 58 ans (oui, c'est un peu jeune ), sans aucune hésitation : "*une clope*", n'ayant jamais entendu "un clope".
Peut-être l'influence néfaste de sa mégère de femme cependant


----------



## itka

Chouette ! Je fais partie des djeun'z puisque je dis "une clope"... Enfin, je dis plus rien, je préfère ne plus en parler...


----------



## arundhati

Dans l'ancien argot, on trouve davantage "un clope", voir un "clop". De nos jours on dit plutôt "une clope" par assimilation à cigarette.
Mais Jean Genêt dit "un clop", donc pourquoi ne pas garder le masculin...


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne le dis pas souvent, parce que bon... c'est plus franco-français que québécois, mais spontanément je le dis au féminin, comme cigarette. 

Je ne l'ai jamais entendu au masculin. Je serais donc jeune aussi. 

Une expression québécoise est « clou de cercueil ».


----------



## Topsie

En tant que fumeuse de Gitanes (1 paquet par mois environ !), je dirais instinctivement UNE clope - je suis ravie d'être dans la majorité des jeunes branchés !
Surtout que mon instinct n'est pas toujours très fiable lorsqu'il s'agit des masculins/féminins français !


----------



## Grop

Je dis une clope.

J'ai remarqué, en regardant une version sous-titrée d'_Assault on Precinct 13_ (de John Carpenter, 1976 ), que l'un des personnages disait systématiquement (après traduction) "t'as pas un clope?". Ça m'avait beaucoup surpris, mais si mes ainés disent un clope, tout s'explique...


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

une clope sans hésitation !


----------



## yserien

Mégot de cigare ou de cigarette. _Jeter, ramasser, fumer un clope_ : Ô mon vieux Maroni, ô Cayenne la douce!
Je vois les corps penchés de quinze à vingt fagots
Autour du mino blond qui fume les mégots
Crachés par les gardiens dans les fleurs et la mousse.
Un *clop* mouillé suffit à nous désoler tous. Source : dico du CNRTL.


----------



## Austin Pal

Oui, le pauvre _Papillon _aurait probablement dit _"un clop(e)"..._ Les temps changent...


----------



## Drechuin

_Louise Attaque_ chante également "Le dernier clope du condamné", et c'est un groupe relativement jeune.
Mais c'est la seule occasion où j'ai pu voir le mot au masculin.


----------



## grosmax

Bientôt la soixantaine et de sexe masculin depuis ma naissance,
je constate non sans une certaine horreur que je serais donc jeune et femme,
puisque j'ai toujours dit, persiste à dire et n'en démordrai jamais:
un*e* clope.


----------



## tilt

J'entends les deux.
De mon côté, je dis _une clope_ et j'ai toujours considéré _un clope_ comme le diminutif de _un clopeau_ (à tort, visiblement, au vu du CNRTL).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis convaincu : je vais maintenant délacer mes Converses, plonger mes rares cheveux dans le gel, et fumer _ma_ clope!
Tout en continuant à me demander - si la personne à mon côté m'en demande une bouffée, c'est *un* taf, ou *une* taf?...
(OK, OK, j'ai ouvert un autre thread pour avoir la réponse - si la question vous intéresse, reportez-vous-y!)


----------

